# Any one in Wisconsin



## StableP (Sep 6, 2004)

Any one in Wisconsin what area


----------



## brian wolff (Jun 29, 2004)

I am in Milwaukee, are you looking to help or for help. I am trying to figure out what direction my company is going this winter and might need some help.


----------

